# Khi nào bạn nên bổ sung vitamin D cho cơ thể?



## uyenlam (2/6/18)

Cơ thể bị suy nhược, mệt mỏi là một trong những triệu chứng của việc thiếu vitamin D.
Nhiều số liệu cho thấy trung bình cứ khoảng 5 người (từ 19-64 tuổi) thì có 1 người thiếu vitamin D trong máu. Đặc biệt, người cao tuổi, phụ nữ có thai, bệnh nhân ung thư da và trẻ sơ sinh có nguy cơ thiếu hụt vitamin D cao hơn bình thường.

*LỢI ÍCH CỦA VITAMIN D*
Vitamin D có nhiều chức năng quan trọng, nhất là tăng cường khả năng hấp thu Canxi và Phosphat ở đường ruột, tạo điều kiện cho hệ miễn dịch hoạt động bình thường. Việc hấp thụ đủ lượng vitamin D rất quan trọng với sự phát triển bình thường của xương và răng, cũng như sức đề kháng với một số bệnh tật.

_


Ảnh: Alamy Stock_​
*CÁC LOẠI VITAMIN D*
Tuy nhiên, vitamin D có nhiều loại và bạn đang cần loại vitamin D nào? Có hai loại vitamin D chính là Vitamin D2 và D3 (cơ thể thường thiếu vitamin D3 nhiều hơn). Vitamin D được tổng hợp trực tiếp từ ánh nắng mặt trời là tốt nhất và hiệu quả nhất. Còn khi ở dạng viên bổ sung, nó phải được chuyển hoá nhiều lần trước khi được được cơ thể hấp thụ. Nhiều chuyên gia tin là D3 tốt hơn bởi vì nó tác động sinh học tốt hơn D2 và rút ngắn quá trình chuyển hoá. Tuy nhiên, vẫn còn nhiều tranh cãi xoay quanh vấn đề loại Vitamin D nào hiệu quả và phù hợp hơn. Do vậy, hãy tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ và chuyên gia dinh dưỡng trước khi sử dụng viên bổ sung vitamin D.

*VITAMIN “ÁNH NẮNG MẶT TRỜI”*
Vitamin D còn được gọi là vitamin “ánh mặt trời” bởi vì cơ thể có khả năng tổng hợp vitamin D trực tiếp từ ánh nắng mặt trời. Cách tốt nhất để nhận vitamin “nắng trời” là tắm nắng mặt trời vào buổi sáng sớm khoảng 10 – 20 phút sau đó hãy sử dụng kem chống nắng (kem chống nắng có thể ức chế quá trình tổng hợp vitamin D). Thực tế cho thấy làn da sẫm màu hơn lại có nhiều sắc tố melanin chống lại tia UV hơn (nhưng cũng không thể vì vậy mà để làn da bị cháy khét dưới nắng mặt trời).

_


Ảnh: @pupile_gustative/Unplash_​
*KHI NÀO NÊN UỐNG VIÊN BỔ SUNG VITAMIN D*
Mặc dù bạn “không thiếu nắng để tắm”, tuy nhiên những yếu tố như bụi bẩn, quần áo và kem chống nắng trở thành rào cản để tống hợp vitamin trực tiếp. Chống nắng bảo vệ da từ ánh nắng mặt trời, cơ thể thiếu hụt vitamin D tự nhiên từ ánh nắng mặt trời và giảm khả năng chống lại tác hại từ ánh nắng mặt trời, sau đó thì phải chống nắng nhiều hơn nữa. Đó là một vòng tròn “lẩn quẩn” không dứt về chống nắng bảo vệ da và dung cấp vitamin D cho da. Chính vì vậy mà bạn nên xem xét uống bổ sung vitamin D.

_


Chống nắng là việc làm hết sức cần thiết, tuy nhiên chống nắng “kín mít” là nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng thiếu hụt vitamin D tự nhiên. Ảnh: @sharonmccutcheon/Unplash_​
Bên cạnh đó, bạn nên tham khảo uống bổ sung vitamin D khi cơ thể có các triệu chứng như: Thường xuyên mắc các bệnh nhiễm trùng, cơ thể và tinh thần mệt mỏi, uể oải, đau nhức cơ và xương khớp…


Ảnh: Shutterstocks​
Tuỳ thuộc vào cơ thể, sắc tố da, khí hậu thời tiết, lối sống sinh hoạt… để quyết định liều lượng vitamin D cần bổ sung. Do đó, bạn không nên tự ý sử dụng thực phẩm chức năng để bổ sung vitamin D khi chưa có chỉ định liều lượng của bác sĩ và chuyên gia dinh dưỡng.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Phòng ngừa thiếu canxi bằng bổ sung vitamin D3 thôi là chưa đủ , vậy các mẹ nên sử dụng thêm các thực phẩm giàu canxi nhé.


----------

